# Need some advice on....



## downbythesea (Feb 18, 2009)

First let me say I apologize if this has been covered previously. I am brand new and I created my login specifically in the hopes that this question can be answered. 
I Have:
90 gallon freshwater tank with biowheel filtration

Currently in my tank:
2 large fancy goldfish
9 neons which have done very well
2 algae eaters (can't remember the name but they are orange colored and are like sucker fish)
GUPPIES GUPPIES AND MORE GUPPIES....

...which brings me to my question. I started out with just 3 males and 3 female guppies. NOw it is probably 50 guppies and more on the way on a weekly basis. 

In order to control population, will 2 or 3 angel fish help? My 2 huge (and adorable if I do say so myself) fancy goldfishies could care less if a tiny baby swims by them, so they are not helping. They are just fat and lazy and happy to stay that way. I know, I know...I should have known the guppies would breed like rabbits. I just love guppies and couldn't resist. Any friendly advice is much appreciated.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

This may not be the answer you were looking for, but I'd swap the goldfish for angelfish. Goldfish prefer cooler water than the rest of your fish and are generally not recommended tankmates for tropical fish like neons and angels. 

Also, you may already have a bigger guppy population than a few angels can keep in check, so you might think about giving away some of those. I frequent a local fish forum in Dallas where I offered them when I was in a similar situation - maybe there's one in your area.


----------



## downbythesea (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.--I was just waiting for someone to bring up my goldfish and the fact that they prefer cooler waters. I have had them for 2 years now and they are quite happy. I got them as little guys and now they are huge and thriving. 

I keep my tank in the middle of "guppy and goldfish" temps and everyone is happy. I do appreciate your answer, though. I have thought of giving some of the guppies away but I never know what that person's intentions are. I guess to me, survival of the fittest in my own tank is preferred over handing them over to strangers who may not care for their tank and who neglect their fish. Hope that makes sense. I may be forced to do this though  I was just hoping someone out there had a similar problem and found the angels were beneficial in keeping the population controlled.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

I've kept guppies with goldfish before - I was more concerned about the neons since they can be picky critters. I've also kept guppies with angelfish briefly. Zero guppy fry survived with the angels around. I would be surprised to see the angels get along with goldfish, both in personality and water parameters.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

a great fish to get to take out guppy fry etc is the good ol peacock eel or the bumble bee goby, these are two very good control fish and will happily keep your fry problem under control
Angels are a great fish, but i would also be taking the gold fish out


----------

